# Trailer zu kurz?



## allegoric (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leutr,  ich habe zu Hause einen Brenderup U 600.Dieser soll laut Herstellerangaben Boote mit einer Länge bis zu 4,20m vertragen. Mein jetziges Wunschboot ist ne wahrliche Aluschale,damit nur 140kg schwer,  aber 4,45m lang. Damit bräuchte ich ja einen neuen Trailer oder macht es nix,  wenn das Boot ein Stück drüber hinaussteht solange die Lichtleiste abschließt und die Stützlast nicht ins Minus geht!? Ich hätte hierzu gern einmal eure ehrliche Meinung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Die letzte Rolle des Trailers sollte nicht weit vom Spiegel entfernt sein, sonst läuft man Gefahr, das das Heck des Bootes mit dem Spiegel zu sehr arbeitet, durch das Gewicht des Motors und die Bewegungen während der Fahrt.

Zudem ist es abhängig, wie schwer der Motor ist und wie weit die Fahrtstrecken.

Ich bin mir aber sicher,das man den Trailer etwas umbauen kann um das Problem zu reduzieren.


----------



## Don-Machmut (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

auf den 600 brenderup bekommst du locker nen 4.45 boot rauf die meisten haben hir ne 4,40m ibis drauf und das geht super ....
ps. der ibis wiegt ohne motor 190kg
da dein boot leicht ist macht es nichts wenn du den windenstand weiter vor verlegst zwecks Stützlast und alles ist gut ...
ich weiß nicht ob du schon eine neueres modell hast ..bei denen kann man mehr verstellen als bei den alten ...sollte dann dicke hin kommen


----------



## erimbo (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Ich selber habe auch den 600er Brenderup
 und ein Marine 15y drauf mit 4,4m.
Der Trailer lässt sich sehr gut auf die Bootslänge einstellen. 
Fahrtechnisch auch kein Problem.


----------



## Wallerstipper (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

rein Rechtlich dürfte das Boot 0.5m über die Lichtleiste hinaus stehen!
 Ist halt immer eine Sache wie sich der Schwerpunkt verschiebt, so wie du schon gesagt hast, das die Stützlast nicht ins minus geht !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

meinst du so soll es aussehen?
http://pics.ricardostatic.ch/ImgUsers/2/7/738/73861/7386199/738619980_2_Big.jpg

Wenn ein Motor am Spiegel hängt belastet das den Rumpf massiv.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Je höher die Stützlast, die auf der Kupplung lastet, desto stabiler läuft der Trailer hinter dem Auto. Man sollte die Stützlast immer so wählen, dass sie zwar deutlich unterhalb des Maximums liegt, aber dennoch ordentlich Gewicht auf der Kupplung lastet. Beispiel: Bei einer max. Stützlast von 75kg, würde ich ca. 50kg anpeilen. 
Generell sollte die Stützlast niemals unter 35kg liegen, sonst droht der Trailer zu schlingern und sich aufzuschaukeln. Bei Youtube findet man dazu wahre Horrorvideos, die dann in aller Regel im Straßengraben enden.
Um die richtige Stützlast zu erreichen, kannst du die Achse bei dem Brenderup versetzen und die Stützlast mit einer Personenwaage überprüfen. So habe ich es bei meinem Brenderup Trailer gemacht. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind vom Hersteller extra dafür vorgesehen!

Was man auch bedenken sollte ist die Versicherungstechnische Seite. Sollte mal etwas passieren werden die immer versuchen einen Grund zu finden, um die Zahlung zu verweigern. Eine Überschreitung der vom Hersteller empfohlenen max. Bootslänge ist so eine Begründung.
Außerdem wird der Rumpf dadurch unnötig belastet. Die hintersten Rollen sollten immer so dicht wie möglich am Spiegel liegen.

Grüße!


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Wieso darf es denn rein rechtlich nur bis 0,5 Meter überstehen? Wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*



whaler schrieb:


> Wieso darf es denn rein rechtlich nur bis 0,5 Meter überstehen? Wo hast du das denn her?



Wie stellt Ihr Euch das denn vor? 
Das Boot darf nicht über die Lichtleiste hinausstehen. In dem Fall würden je nach Betrachtungswinkel Kennzeichen und/oder Beleuchtung vom Motorschaft und Schraube verdeckt werden. Die Lichtleiste muss ausgezogen werden und sich hinter dem Motorschaft befinden, also den Abschluss des Gespanns bilden. Alles andere wäre nach STVO ja wiederum Kennzeichnungspflichtig.

Generell verstehe ich nicht, warum die Leute ein kleines Vermögen für Boot und Equipment investieren und dann ausgerechnet am Trailer anfangen zu sparen. Was nützt einem das tollste und größte Boot wenn es auf Grund eines ungeeigneten Trailers zu Schäden am Rumpf kommt oder schlimmstenfall sogar im Straßengraben endet?


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Die Lichtleiste muss nicht den Abschluss bilden. Wieso denn? 
Eine Ladung die *länger als 1 Meter* über das Fahrzeug raus steht, muss mit was rotem gekennzeichnet werden. Sonst nix...
Und den Motor kann (und sollte man sowieso, damit er nirgends aufsitzt) hochklappen. Dann ist er auch nicht im Weg... 
Dann muß lediglich ne Abdeckung über den Propeller.


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_22.php


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Ok, scheint erlaubt zu sein. Das Nummernschild und die Beleuchtung dürfen aber nicht verdeckt werden, steht dort auch drin. Weiterhin müsste bei Fahrten in Dunkelheit eine rote Warnleuchte montiert werden. 
Dennoch würde ich bei Motoren mit hydraulischem Trimm nicht hochklappen, sofern das nicht aus mangelnder Bodenfreiheit unbedingt erforderlich ist. Ich denke das wird die Hydraulik unnötig strapazieren. Ich fahre immer mit runtergeklapptem Motor und habe die Lichtleiste dahinter. 
So oder so, das versicherungstechnische Problem bei zu langen Booten bleibt in jedem Fall bestehen. Ist dann halt abwegungssache.


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Was denn für ein versicherungstechnisches Problem?!
Motoren mit Powertrimm kann man natürlich auch ganz hochklappen. Für längere Trailerfahrten haben die einen Hebel den man umlegen kann, um die Hydraulik zu unterstützen.


----------



## Wallerstipper (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*



> Eine Ladung die *länger als 1 Meter* über das Fahrzeug raus steht, muss mit was rotem gekennzeichnet werden. Sonst nix...


 
 vollkommen richtig#6

 ich hab das mit den 0.5m nicht einfach so geschrieben ! Denn vor 2 Jahren habe ich selber einen Trailer gebaut. Beim TÜV wurde mir bestätigt das eine Ladung (oder eine Boot),  0.5m auf jeden fall überstehen darf. Da ich mit meinem 6 Meter Boot keinen ewig langen Trailer wollte, setzte ich die Lichtleiste einfach 0.5m zurück und siehe da, ohne erkennbare Mängel :q


 Da der TÜV keine Einwände hatte, denke ich das bei einem Trailer mit eingetragener "max. Bootslänge", versicherungstechnisch auch nix passieren sollte. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher !!!


----------



## allegoric (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Danke für eure vielen Ratschläge. Die Quintessenz, die ich aus den ganzen Posts herausnehme ist folgende:
-es ist nichts "eingetragen", sondern eine Empfehlung des Herstellers mit der max Bootslänge
- die Lichtleiste sollte das ganze Gespann abschließen, damit der Motor nicht das Nummernschild verdeckt (eigentlich klar)
- im Grunde ist es egal wie lang das Boot ist, solange es sauber gestützt ist und die letzte Stütze möglichst nah am Rumpfende ist, damit es nicht "abknickt".

... Rest trifft nicht zu.

D.h. eigentlich für mich, dass ich den Trailer einmal komplett auf die max Maße einstelle und schaue, dass die Lichtleiste abschließt. Über das Überstehende Bootsende mache ich mir weniger Sorgen. Der Trailer ist 4.80 lang, davon gehen 70 cm durch den Windenstand verloren. Die letzte Stütze schließt fast bündig mit dem Trailerende ab, das Boot ist 4,45m lang, also würden laut Gauß 35-40 cm + Motor überstehen. Heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass die Leiste, die 70 cm übersteht noch eine Verlängerung vertragen könnte. Das sollte aber mit nem gängigen 4 Kant-Rohr kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Klingt doch nach nem Plan, viel Glück dabei!


----------



## whaler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trailer zu kurz?*

Die Lichtleiste sollte das Gespann *nicht *abschließen. Kann es natürlich, *muß es aber nicht*. Dass der Motor nix verdecken soll, gebietet ja wohl schon der gesunde Menschenverstand...


----------

